# AuSable River Steelhead Preservation Project Meet & Greet Fundraiser



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

We are putting on a Fundraiser/ Meet and greet in Oscoda on Sat April 18th,there will be food, games and a Raffle to benefit the Cormorant Harassment Project on the AuSable River.

Some of the prizes to be raffled off include:
Sage custom Steelhead Rod 
2 St Croix Wild River Rods
Okuma Steelhead Rod
Shimano Shara reels
2 Canoe Trips on the AuSable
Fly Box's with Fly's 
50lb Digital Scale's
and more.....

Here's the link...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=280231

Hope to see you there.........


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

This was a great event. Anyone who missed should try to make plans to attend next years event. Great time had by all who attended.


----------

